# Netzteil frage u.a Grafikkarte GTX 660TI OC Asus



## hiighsociety (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey bin neu hier.
habe eine frage da ich mir eine neue 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II OC Borderlands 2 Edition Aktiv
Grafikkarte bestellt habe, und nicht weiß ob mein 450 Watt netzteil von Liteon noch reicht wollte ich wissen ob ich ein neues brauche?!
wenn ja habe ich an die beiden gedacht
600W Corsair CX 600 V2 ATX 2.3

630W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8

Ich habe die Grafikkarte noch nicht sie ist erst bestellt worden zur zeit habe ich eine gtx 260 drinn noch etwas zu meinem System

Intel i7 920, 2.67 GHz
6GB RAM ddr3
Windows vista 64 bit (demnächst windows7)
motherboard: acer fx85m chipset intel x58

noch ein bild vom Netzteil  http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3863/img0203l.jpg

Weiß noch eig jemand ob die oben gennante Grafikkarte in mein Gehäuse passen würde ich hab sie bestellt aber nicht nachgemessen... -.-

und so sieht es drinnen aus wegen der Grafikkarte und dem Platz vllt mal schätzen falls das jemand weiß : http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4997/img0206sx.jpg

danke im vorraus


----------



## atzenfreak99 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ein neues netzteil brauchst du nicht, denn die Gtx 260 verbraucht mehr. 


Wenn du ein neues netzteil möchtest dann nimm das be quit l9.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

Dein Lite on liefert rund 360 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.
Ist nicht so viel reicht aber für die neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Oktober 2012)

die gtx 260 ist 26,7 cm lang und die gtx 660TI ist 27,2 cm lang. sollte also passen. 
dein netzteil sieht irgendwie sehr alt aus, wie viele jahre schon im einsatz? wenn 4 bis 5 jahre, 
dann lieber ein neues netzteil kaufen, auch wenn die leistung noch reicht.

weil irgendwann stirbt das netzteil schleichend und kann die andere hardware beschädigen.


----------



## Jaran91 (4. Oktober 2012)

Die Grafikkarte ist ca.28 cm Lang deine gtx 260 wird so 26cm lang sein sollte also reinpassen


----------



## hiighsociety (4. Oktober 2012)

Freut mich zu lesen das ihr sagt das sie passen sollte - hoffen wirs! 

Zu atzenfreak kannst du mir sagen wie teuer das l9 ist und wieso unbedingt das und nicht mein vorgeschlagenes l8?

Threeholds bist dir sicher das eine 260 mehr als eine 660 ti Overclock zieht?


@westcoast ok cool also mein netzteil  mein pc ist seit 2009 - September im einsatz.
das sind dann so um die 3 Jahre.. das netzteil ist relativ laut zu hören ob es nun das netzteil ist oder der eine Sunon maglev 12 v Lüfter ist,  den man auf den bildern links verbaut sieht ob ihr meint das ich erst mal das netzteil tauschen soll und dann optional einen neuen lüfter kaufen soll falls es immer noch zu hören ist?!

sonst bedank ich mich bei euch jungs


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:


> Threeholds bist dir sicher das eine 260 mehr als eine 660 ti Overclock zieht?



Die GTX 260 braucht ebenso wie die 660 Ti 2x 6 Pins Stromstecker.
Dabei braucht die 660 Ti trotzdem noch etwas weniger. Ist also kein Problem.



hiighsociety schrieb:


> @westcoast ok cool also mein netzteil  mein pc ist seit 2009 - September im einsatz.
> das sind dann so um die 3 Jahre.. das netzteil ist relativ laut zu hören ob es nun das netzteil ist oder der eine Sunon maglev 12 v Lüfter ist,  den man auf den bildern links verbaut sieht ob ihr meint das ich erst mal das netzteil tauschen soll und dann optional einen neuen lüfter kaufen soll falls es immer noch zu hören ist?!



Klär das mal ab was denn nun laut ist. Wenn es das Netzteil ist solltest du es auf jeden Fall tauschen.
Wenn der Lüfter kaut ist würde ich den ebenfalls tauschen.
Wieso laut wenn es leise geht?
Ich habe jetzt nicht geguckt. Hat dein Netzteil überhaupt 2x 6 Pin Stromstecker oder arbeitest du mit Adaptern?
Wenn Adapter würde ich schon mal aus dem Grund ein neues Netzteil kaufen damit du eben keine Adapter mehr brauchst.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klär das mal ab was denn nun laut ist.


 Und wie Mach ich das? 
Soll ich das gehäuse aufmachen und den pc starten  und schauen welcher lauter ist oder wie? 
Mit dem Adapter beim Netzteil schau ich dann und mache ein Foto damit du es siehst, weil ich mich damit nicht so auskenne.
schon mal danke für deine Hilfe three.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie Mach ich das?
> Soll ich das gehäuse aufmachen und den pc starten  und schauen welcher lauter ist oder wie?
> Mit dem Adapter beim Netzteil schau ich dann und mache ein Foto damit du es siehst, weil ich mich damit nicht so auskenne.
> schon mal danke für deine Hilfe three.



Klemm den Lüfter doch einfach ab.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Und wie? Einfach kurz anhalten oder was?


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal grad pc angemacht und n game laufen lassen und den Lüfter Links gestoppt und dann wieder laufen lassen der ist heftig laut also so wie in motorgeräusch wenn man mit seinem Ohr in der naehe ist also Auch 
ein neuer Lüfter steht zum kauf an.. einer bis 15 euro genug um nicht zu laut zu Sein?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal grad pc angemacht und n game laufen lassen und den Lüfter Links gestoppt und dann wieder laufen lassen der ist heftig laut also so wie in motorgeräusch wenn man mit seinem Ohr in der naehe ist also Auch
> ein neuer Lüfter steht zum kauf an.. einer bis 15 euro genug um nicht zu laut zu Sein?



Ja. 

120 oder 140 mm ?

Mit oder ohne LED ?


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Weiss ich ja nicht welcher rein passt
was denn fuer LED?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich ja nicht welcher rein passt
> was denn fuer LED?



Mess mal mit Lineal aus.
Nicht die Diagonale, eine Seiten-Kante.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich gemacht so um die 8.5 CM aber dann gibts noch an den 4 ecken noch n cm daneben auch löcher ich denke die sind für die modifizierung von größeren lüftern hier mal ein bild die löcher neben dem festgeschraubtem lüfter sind mit 2 pfeilen markiert siehst ja : http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/2724/img0207je.jpg

und das der Lüfter: http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3073/img0208ix.jpg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gemacht so um die 8.5 CM aber dann gibts noch an den 4 ecken noch n cm daneben auch löcher ich denke die sind für die modifizierung von größeren lüftern hier mal ein bild die löcher neben dem festgeschraubtem lüfter sind mit 2 pfeilen markiert siehst ja : http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/2724/img0207je.jpg
> 
> und das der Lüfter: http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3073/img0208ix.jpg



Mess an den äußersten 4Ecken.
Du kannst auch den Lüfter ausmessen, den du bisher verwendet hast.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich gerade gemacht der lüfter ist 9 cm lang
und von ecke zu ecke 12 cm.
kannst du mir einen guten lüfter empfehlen bis max 20 euro


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2012)

Die sind ordentlich be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm (T12025-MR-2/BL054) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

So ich hab mich für Lüfter und Netzteil (teilweise) entschieden
als lüfter würde ich die hier nehmen be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062)
Und als netzteil halt das hier 630W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8 oder das hier be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Wahl zwischen den beiden hast, dann nimm lieber das 480W E9 Modell.


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Wenn du die Wahl zwischen den beiden hast, dann nimm lieber das 480W E9 Modell.


 
Und diese 480 Watt werden reichen? nicht das ich iwie in paar jahren wieder ein neues kaufen muss weil 50 watt fehlen (50 als beispiel)
ist es vllt noch wichtig was ich so angeschlossen habe wegen den wattzahlen?
habe standarttastatur razer maus dathvatter 3gs5 und ein creative soundblaster headset tactic 3d angeschlossen und halt boxen mehr ist an meinem pc nicht dran abgesehen von festplatten und hin und wieder ein usb stick


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2012)

Die 480 Watt reichen locker.
Der Rechner braucht keine 300 Watt unter Last.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die 480 Watt reichen locker.
> Der Rechner braucht keine 300 Watt unter Last.



Da hast du noch ordentlich Reserven für OC etc.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2012)

Außerdem wird die Hardware immer mehr in Richtung weniger Verbrauch optimiert. D.h. die Hardware, die in ein paar Jahren rauskommt wird weniger verbrauchen, als aktuelle Komponenten


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

Also kaufen?!
ich bestell dann die silent wings2 und das 480 watt be quit straight

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du so kaufen


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

ahhh legacy meine letze Frage echt jetZ 
kannst du mir sagen was es mit diesem Kabelmanagent auf sich hat?
und das netzteil passt auch hier rein bei mir? nicht das es nicht iwie rein passt..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> ahhh legacy meine letze Frage echt jetZ
> kannst du mir sagen was es mit diesem Kabelmanagent auf sich hat?
> und das netzteil passt auch hier rein bei mir? nicht das es nicht iwie rein passt..



KM= Die Kabelstränge, die du nicht brauchst, kannst du einfach am NT herausziehen.

Wenn du sie dann wieder brauchst, einfach einstecken.

Sehr praktisch für einen guten Airflow.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2012)

Beim Kabelmanagement lassen sich die Kabel viel flexibler im Gehäuse verlegen 

Die ATX Netzteile haben alle eine Einheitsgröße, das muss passen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Kabelmanagement lassen sich die Kabel viel flexibler im Gehäuse verlegen
> 
> Die Netzteile haben alle eine Einheitsgröße, das muss passen



Wenn sie ATX sind ...


----------



## Legacyy (5. Oktober 2012)

stimmt


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn sie ATX sind ...


 was heißt das jetzt ^^?
naja ich kauf das netzteil einfach dort wenn ich es einbauen lasse

so das wars von mir Danke an alle die geholfen haben ich meld mich vllt mal wenn alles gut verbaut worden ist.

MfG


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

hiighsociety schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt das jetzt ^^?
> naja ich kauf das netzteil einfach dort wenn ich es einbauen lasse
> 
> so das wars von mir Danke an alle die geholfen haben ich meld mich vllt mal wenn alles gut verbaut worden ist.
> ...



Wenn das NT AtX konform ist (Das E9 ist es) und dein Gehäuse ATX NTs aufnehmen kann, dann passt es.

Welches Case hast du ?


----------



## hiighsociety (5. Oktober 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn das NT AtX konform ist (Das E9 ist es) und dein Gehäuse ATX NTs aufnehmen kann, dann passt es.
> 
> Welches Case hast du ?


 
Man man ihr mit euren begriffen 
ich hab kein plan hab ein Acer Aspire m7720
Wo soll stehen welches Case ich habe?!dann schau ich gern nach


----------



## hiighsociety (10. Oktober 2012)

Soo heute ist meine Graka und meine lüfter angekommen.
ich wollte euch fragen auf der packung steht mind 550 Watt netzteil und alle haben mir ein 450 w netzteil von be quit e9 empfohlen 480W be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W.

was ist nun richtig?!


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Vergiss das was auf der Packung steht.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. Oktober 2012)

haha ok^^
naja dann morgen einbauen lassen hab kA vom einbau ist mir zu kompliziert.
weißt du denn ob dieses Netzteil in mein gehäuse passt?
hab ein acer aspire m7720 das gehäuse sieht so aus http://www.chip.de/ii/212203617_00c8ffeb96.jpg


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Straight E9 ist ein Standard ATx Netzteil. Es wird also problemlos passen.

Du musst bei der Grafikkarte bedenken dass die Hersteller sicher stellen müssen dass ihre Karte mit allen Systemen laufen. Also auch mit unfassbar billigen Schrott Netzteile die nichts leisten. Daher kommen die 500 Watt auf der Verpackung. Einfach deshalb weil ein billig Netzteil mit 500 Watt auf dem Aufkleber nur 300 Watt leistet.
Das Straight E9 leistet aber das was drauf steht. Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. Oktober 2012)

ok super, danke dir !


----------



## hiighsociety (12. Oktober 2012)

So hab mein PC grad bekommen und alles funktioniert soweit, nur geht mein laufwerk nicht auf es blinkt grün und will nicht aufgehen.. was soll ich tun..?-.-

EDIT: Laufwerk geht wieder auf.
aber 2 Problem grad war mein kompletter Bildschirm Rot, wusste nicht was ich machen soll habe neu gestartet nun seh ich wieder alles, an was liegt das? habe in einem anderen thema gelesen das einer meinte das liegt an der CPU volt iwie sowas könnt ihr mir helfen damit das nicht nochmal vorkommt?!


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

Das kann von der Grafikkarte gekommen sein. Das würde ich mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## hiighsociety (13. Oktober 2012)

OK werd ich tun thres.
Weißt du eig was ich hier so einstellen kann, und ob ich es lieber lassen sollte ^^
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9199/unbenanntxoh.jpg


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2012)

Das Programm kenne ich nicht. Ist das ein Asus Teil extra für Asus Karten?


----------



## Jaran91 (13. Oktober 2012)

Asus GPU Tweak ist das


----------



## hiighsociety (13. Oktober 2012)

Jaran91 schrieb:


> Asus GPU Tweak ist das


 
Genau^^
Hast du erfahrung damit?


----------



## Jaran91 (13. Oktober 2012)

nicht wirklich da ich noch wenig oc erfahrung habe, unter settings kann man noch die optionen min. GPU Voltage und Power Target freischalten. Es kann wohl das gleiche wie Msi Afterburner, mich stört aber, dass es kein On Screen Display gibt und ich daher immer auf das Display der G15 schauen müsste was ich jedoch nicht häufig mache^^


----------



## hiighsociety (14. Oktober 2012)

Achso naja mich hat nur das mit dem GPU boost clock und memory clock etc interessiert ob er das automatisch macht^^


----------



## FerryBLacK (22. Juli 2014)

Geforce GTX 660 im Test: Nvidias Kepler für die Masse - GTX 660 im Test: Lautheit, Leistungsaufnahme, Boost


----------



## ich111 (22. Juli 2014)

Boost etc. passiert alles automatisch. Die Tools brauchst du nur wenn du Werte auslesen willst oder verändern (z.B. Lüftersteuerung optimieren oder Übertakten)


----------

